# Vandervort Foundation Mill



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

Barry,

I researched Wyoming, Bradford Counties, PA, historical society and received this reply: 

Attached is the photo of John Vandervort and Ezra Allen. I assume from the way that the postcard is labeled that John Vandervort is the gentleman sitting on the left in the photo. It is also labeled "Vandervort Residence - Bee Street" I went and checked the 1910 Census for Laceyville, and both of these men were listed as living on Bee Street.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Here is a portrait I have of Vandervort.


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

Vandervort Letterhead July 28, 1884


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Barry - Congratulations on the find! And thank you both for all the history. Nice work.


----------



## laceyville (Dec 13, 2016)

Barry said:


> Here is a portrait I have of Vandervort.


could you tell me is this John Vandervort? or Arthur L Vandervort his son , I own the Vandervort house in Laceyville it was Arthur Vandervorts house , so i have been tracking info on him


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

That is John. How cool on the house!


----------



## laceyville (Dec 13, 2016)

Barry said:


> That is John. How cool on the house!


Thanks, where did you find the picture ?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

It was sent to me by Joe Graham, editor of American Bee Journal, at Dadant in Hamilton, IL. They have quite a large reference library there.

Are you able to share with us some info regrading the house? Is it the same one in the photo above?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

If those photos of the mill are yours...it hardly looks used. What an awesome find!


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

The man sitting with Vandervort looks a bit like Miller. V. did live in Marengo IL, where Miller lived. I wonder.


----------

